# Saudi visa and Libyan business visa



## creative369 (Sep 23, 2013)

I am from India and working in Libya. I have a multiple entry Libyan business visa(6 month duration) in my passport. got stamped from my Libyan employer last week. 
At present I am in India.Meantime, I have a job offer from Saudi arabia . So I am planning to join in Saudi. Is this Libya business visa will make any problem for getting Saudi work visa ? Please advice.


----------



## -Tenshi- (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't think the business visa from libya will be a problem. The only visa which could get you in trouble would be a visa from Israel. So, as long as you don't have a visa from Israel you should be fine. Though you can ask the company your going to work for to check if it is going to be an issue.


----------

